# Welcome to the world baby Douglas!



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't believe I missed my very first kidding! I had it all planned out with time off work, even cancelled Christmas so I could watch this little one be born, and she decides to go a week early! I get a call at work yesterday from my boyfriend panicking saying that Cup had the baby and it was walking around and crying and oh so cute! I grab my purse, yell to my boss that I would see her next week, ran out to my car as fast as I could and drove home like a bat out of heck. When I got home mom and baby were doing great, all cleaned off, naval looked good, and we have a BOY! She passed the afterbirth shortly so we just got a single. She's a FF and didn't get all that big during her pregnancy so I'm not too surprised, although I was hoping for at least one doeling to retain! He's so precious though, I love him. Her due date was Christmas Eve and since all of our goaties have plant/flower/fruit names, meet Douglas Fir (like a Christmas tree).

He seems like he's doing great, but I'm a little concerned about him being a single. He had milk on his little lips when I got home so I know he nursed and he looks mighty strong and active, but whenever I'm watching it seems like he can't find the teat, and then when he does, mom walks away or bumps him with her back leg and he loses balance and has to search for it all over again. I've been guiding him to the right place whenever I see him nudging around her shoulder but he doesn't really get the hang of it. I even squirted a couple of drops out of both teats to show him where it was and get the flow of things going. Her udder feels very tight, and she doesn't like me touching it. I don't have a milk stand yet to hold her in place while he eats. Should I start looking into bottle feeding so I know he's getting milk, and so her udder doesn't become lopsided? My boyfriend already said that he would bottle feed him while I'm at work, and I stressed how big of a commitment it was, he's all ready. I don't have bottle feeding supplies right now but I will definitely get them if you guys think it would be better for little fella. It's also pretty cold outside (48 degrees Fahrenheit), I wouldn't mind having him in the house for a few weeks. He just looks so fragile! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Sorry for the rambling, thanks in advance guys, you rock!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he is SOOOO cute! and the very similar thing happened to me earlier this year. my FF had a single buck in the night, I called my work and told them I won't be coming in that day! lol

they'll figure it out soon. my guy took a while to figure it out and I had to show him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

He is adorable! I think it's always better for them to be with mom, but that is just me. I would watch for his belly to look full, not sunken in. If he is acting well and not sunken in in the belly...he is getting enough. It takes a little time for them to get it....


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a sweetie! I agree with everyone else...leave him with mom. it does take them a while to get the hang of it...first time mom and all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!

Weigh him daily. Use a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds. A hanging fish scale works great.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you everybody! He and mom seem to have come to an understanding about nursing, I'll think they'll be alright. I'm getting a milk stand today in case I have to milk her out a bit, her udder feels really tight and she hates me touching it. I'll weigh him daily as suggested. I love my little Douglas


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

He is so cute. Congrats :fireworks:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You may need to relieve the pressure in her udder so she is more wiling to allow him to nurse. If you can tie her to the fence or have someone hold her that would be good to do ASAP


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

He sure is a doll.

He will be fine. They all root around for the teat.


----------



## smalldreamer (Aug 5, 2013)

If your worried about him getting cold you could get him a little coat. I made my little babies one or you could put a human baby sweater on him!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!
He's a cutie 

I would consider getting mama on that stand, milking her out will help her control the supply and demand production and it will be more comfortable for her to feed her baby.
Also, since he is a single baby., you'll need to be watchful so that her udder doesn't become lopsided, future freshenings with multiples to feed can be compromised.
As far as wether or not he's warm enough, as long as he can snuggle with mama in a draft free area he'll be fine.


----------

